# So sausage and mash is off the menu



## Grannylorraine (Apr 24, 2017)

After my success of have a roast dinner with two small roast potatoes, a chicken breast, chipolata, small stuffing ball and green veg and hardly any spike, I had the sausage and mash dinner at work today, as they are well controlled portion sizes, two small sausages and a couple of scoops of mash. BG rose by 6.3 at  2hr mark, so will not eat that again.  Now worried that it will take me days to get it back to normal after finally starting to get the number down slowly.  But at least I know although I can tolerate a small amount of roast potato, I can't mash.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 24, 2017)

I find it is the mash part of the sausage and mash that is the baddie. I either have no potato or a couple of new potatoes when we have sausage, then i can eat with the rest of the family.


----------



## chaoticcar (Apr 24, 2017)

The carb content of sausages can vary from less than 1. carb to 25 carbs so maybe it wasn't just the mash that was at fault 
 CAROL


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 24, 2017)

chaoticcar said:


> The carb content of sausages can vary from less than 1. carb to 25 carbs so maybe it wasn't just the mash that was at fault
> CAROL


True as I did not know the carb content of the sausage as it was in the staff restaurant.  Maybe I will have to try both things separately,


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 24, 2017)

I tried a different kind of potatoes than i normally have and 5 hours after eating them on both occasions my blood sugar had went up by 4 x


----------



## chaoticcar (Apr 24, 2017)

I once had sausages and mash (without the mash. ) when on a build soon after my diagnosis and I couldn't work out why my BGS went so high but after a trawl around the shops reading the carb content of sausages I realised that although the butchers sausages were good they must have been quite carby
   CAROL


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 24, 2017)

Put it this way traditional pork sausages from tesco and the Lincolnshire ones have 2.somethig g carbs per 3 sausages where as 1 Richmond sausage has about 9g carbs, so be very wary of sausages too lol x


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 24, 2017)

Thank you all for your advice.  Was a lovely 8.6 when I checked before dinner.  Did see my doctor today and she suggested upping my metformin to 3 times a day, and once they are better try dropping back down to 2 if I can.


----------



## Manda1 (Apr 24, 2017)

Yep sausages vary in carb content and I can't eat mash at all without a spike but can eat a small jacket potato without any problems... Go figure its weird the way it works lol


----------



## Browser (Apr 28, 2017)

I had a couple of Tesco's Aberdeen Angus sausages with buttery celeriac mash, a little bistro gravy and onions. Not quite the real McCoy but not far off it ......... very tasty and no big spike.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 28, 2017)

Browser said:


> I had a couple of Tesco's Aberdeen Angus sausages with buttery celeriac mash, a little bistro gravy and onions. Not quite the real McCoy but not far off it ......... very tasty and no big spike.


Sounds lovely and delish.  I will have to check the packets.  The Walls ones in the fridge that hubby eats are 13 per 2 sausages, so I will see if I can find something a bit lower in carbs.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2017)

Grannylorraine said:


> Sounds lovely and delish.  I will have to check the packets.  The Walls ones in the fridge that hubby eats are 13 per 2 sausages, so I will see if I can find something a bit lower in carbs.


Get yourself some Black Farmer pork sausages - virtually no carbs and very tasty!  A lot of people have cauliflower mash instead of potato mash - much lower carb. I'm fortunate in being able to inject insulin for my sausage and mash - which is a good job, as it is my favourite meal!


----------



## Browser (Apr 28, 2017)

The Tesco AA sausages are only 5.2 carbs per 2. By the way my posh sounding bistro gravy was only Bisto gravy.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2017)

Browser said:


> The Tesco AA sausages are only 5.2 carbs per 2.


Black Farmer are 1.0g carb each


----------



## Browser (Apr 28, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Black Farmer are 1.0g carb each



Where can you buy them?


----------



## Grogg1 (Apr 28, 2017)

I tolerate a roast dinner well if I limit to one potato and small amount of stuffing.  I haven't tried mash potato yet but I suspect I would rise as it's hard to have a small portion..


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2017)

Browser said:


> Where can you buy them?


I think most of the major supermarkets stock them - I get mine from Sainsbury's


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 29, 2017)

I have tesco Lincolnshire in for Sunday they are 2.6 or 2.4 per 3 sausages , I have 3 sausages in the freezer but can't remember what kind as stupid me forgot to write it on the freezer bag  lol x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I have tesco Lincolnshire in for Sunday they are 2.6 or 2.4 per 3 sausages , I have 3 sausages in the freezer but can't remember what kind as stupid me forgot to write it on the freezer bag  lol x


Then they will be surprise sausages - they will be 2.5g per 3


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 29, 2017)

I buy Asda's extra special caramelised red onion pork sausages  - 80% pork meat   - 4.6g carbs in each sausages of which are 3.8g sugar. These are tasty sausages and cost £2.25 for a tray 6. Potato mash spikes me so I'll have cauli & broccoli mash instead.
WL


----------

